# Todos Locos Fishing Tournament



## David Hemphill (Mar 15, 2006)

Fished the Todos Locos Fishing Tournament March 25, 2006 in Port Mansfield and what a first class event. I want to thank all the guys who put the event on! If I offended anyone since I seem to get a little loud when I win anything thanks for not hitting me. It was a carreer day for me. First fish of the day was a 28 inch fatty 7.5 won the trout division. Wow what a way to start. Caught about twenty five fish with 14 going between 26 to 27.5. Little fish mixed with big fish. There were three guys about seventy yards away they seemed to be wacking them to. My partners were down the shorline a little ways looking for reds going the other direction. When they got back to me sent them in and in fifteen minutes each had a pig on of which one won second! Sorry Butler! No reds so we left them in search of the money which was very hard and maybe a mistake. The only sad thing was having to kill two bueatiful fish to get them on the board. All other fish were released in good shape. Once again thanks to all the Todos Locos guys for a job well done and to my partners Jarrett Rodgers and Pete Lopez for allowing me the chance to live the dream. Sorry the pictures were shot on a camera with files two large, send me a message and a e-mail if you want to see. Gett'em Lane Road Crew.
David hemphill


----------



## Fowlhooked (Apr 4, 2005)

Hemp - This is Rose. Congrats again man, you had some beautiful fish. Talk about finding 'em at the right time and place...

I'm glad Lane Road represented well!!!!


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

David,

Awesome fish and congrats on big trout... This is Bill Kirchheiner BTW hope to see ya'll at the money shot on the 8th...

Later,

BK


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow.. Sounds like a great day and great event.... Ive had a few days like that before in my life and i can tell you.. All of them were down in the Port.... Wading butchers actually..

Good job.. If you send anyone the pics. have them post them up. Id surely like to see them


----------



## Beetle (Oct 17, 2005)

*Todos Miedos*

Congrats on the great fish in the tourney. In our opinion, this tournament _*was*_ *the most competitive* and well run tournament in Mansfield. We fished that tournament the last 2 years and fortunately or unfortunately we did fairly well last year. We really enjoyed the format and the people who ran the tournament. *You should be* *happy you could not find your reds.* This might have allowed you to receive an invitation next year. I am not sure where you live or who you know, but there is a possibility you will not get an invite next year. If you are invited, your team members may be screened which happened to a guy you were fishing against. I just wanted to let you know so you would not be suprised next February. A good explanation would have been nice when they asked for the cup back. Against our initial thoughts, we gave it back. I am not responding to any posts relating to this matter.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Beetle said:


> Congrats on the great fish in the tourney. In our opinion, this tournament _*was*_ *the most competitive* and well run tournament in Mansfield. We fished that tournament the last 2 years and fortunately or unfortunately we did fairly well last year. We really enjoyed the format and the people who ran the tournament. *You should be* *happy you could not find your reds.* This might have allowed you to receive an invitation next year. I am not sure where you live or who you know, but there is a possibility you will not get an invite next year. If you are invited, your team members may be screened which happened to a guy you were fishing against. I just wanted to let you know so you would not be suprised next February. A good explanation would have been nice when they asked for the cup back. Against our initial thoughts, we gave it back. *I am not responding to any posts relating to this matter*.


THAT IS HILARIOUS!!! "I'm not responding...." whatever, man. Nice troll, though

David, congrats...sounds like an awesome day!!


----------



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

I am not responding to this either. Oops. 
-Kc


----------



## David Hemphill (Mar 15, 2006)

*Crazy Story*

Beetle, I hope your not right I know several of the guys who run that tournament and I like them all. The big draw for a tournament is the people who come from other places to compete and if they win well every blind hog finds an acorn once in a while. I think it is sad that we have people who say well this is Port mansfield and we do not like guys coming here and beating us. That is what makes the difference between the tournaments that become great and those which run hot a few years then lose some momentum. I hope that does not happen to this one. They have great format and the money this year was spread out well. All the winners should be applauded not just the guys who are local and if the local hot shot wins every year well that means it is time to step up your game or donate to the cause lord knows I have donated my share through the years to those guys and even in my home turf of POC. Sorry for your experience it is not right. 
David


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Ok, so what really happened?


----------



## majek1 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hemp, all I can say is Great Job! Make sure you remember the ones that showed you the spots where the hogs were caught. I know he likes Crown...Hats off to you for a job well done.


----------



## berzerker (Sep 7, 2004)

Corky!!


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey David,

About time you found your way onto this site. Congrats on the win. we need to get Swanson down to POC.

Aggiedan aka Dan Buckle


----------



## David Hemphill (Mar 15, 2006)

*Crown Guzzler*

He drinks it by the gallon and if he says get out of the boat here do not ask why jump out immediatly and start fishing your ??? off. I like to serve him crown with a little salsa makes him sense the fish better. Both my partners are as good as it gets they had to walk out of a whole school of pigs that happens only so often in life and to leave them was very hard. 
The Hemp


----------



## jackattack (Jan 9, 2006)

*Crazy story but afraid it is true*

Saw your post and your report of a fantastic day on Saturday. 
Great fish! Sorry to say I have never had a day like that...in or out of a tournament.

Also saw Beetle's post and your reply that you hoped his post was not true. As best I can tell, his story is 100% true. His team won last year's tournament and when they tried to come back again this year they were told that they were professionals and would not be allowed to enter.

Not real sure what their definition of a professional fisherman is but to me that is either a guide or someone who fishes commercially. These guys do not fit in either of those categories but they are passionate fisherman, terrific sportsman and competitors. As individuals or as a team, their participation in any type of wholesome event would certainly lend credibility and class to that event and its outcome.

He and another member of his team live 350 miles from PM and he had not been down there for 4 or 5 months previous to the tournament last year. The third member of their team is a long time acquaintance of mine. He does live in the valley but last time I checked he had a regular job far from the bay and a new wife that required most of his attention. Although all three are fine guys and they might like to be professional fisherman - they are no more professional fisherman than bin Laden is a friend of the U.S.

He is also 100% correct as to one of the teams you fished against being screened and having a very "regular" fisherman rejected as a teammate this year. He too is not any sort of professional fisherman and his character is such that it should not have disqualified him either.

You and I both know that there are always two sides to every story. I am sure that the guys running the tournament are fine guys but something just seems a little funny here. I had heard that there were 42 boats in this year's event and it would certainly seem that in that many entrants there would be some pretty stiff competition. You said it though, the blind hog and the acorn - man that is so important, especially in a one day event.

But hey, it's all water under the bridge and in the grand scheme of things; not really important at all but if you are interested you might ask them why the winning team last year was not only not invited back but was told that they were not going to be able to fish this year when they tried to enter the tournament....if history is any indicator it just might help you plan your '07 March.

If you do decide to ask and get an answer and have the inclination I would love to see it posted here. Maybe one of the committee that decided they would not be allowed to enter might like to play Paul Harvey for a day so that "Now we could know the rest of the story!" Just curious...

Congrats on a great day and I enjoyed reading your post!


----------



## spotty (Apr 1, 2006)

My understanding is that the Todos Locos is an INVITATIONAL tournament and that it reserves the right to invite whoever they want to fish with them. It is just a tournament to get friends together to enjoy a good time in Port Mansfield. Obviously by his reply, beetle, is not a friend of anyone associated with the tournament. If he wants to organize his own tournament and exclude those associated with Todos Locos he is welcome to. One guarantee is that no one will come on this website crying about that. Oh, and nice touch with the "I will not reply to any posts relating to this matter." Sounds like you are miedos to me.


----------



## Team Maasai SPI (Mar 31, 2006)

C'mon fellas can't we all get along. I won it, and I get invited back. I believe there are two sides to every story. I know the comitee does there best to make most happy, ALL would be impossible. Maybe the 15 boats from Houston said they would not return because they thought the win was controversal, maybe at the end of the day this being an invitational they just wanted to surround themselves with friends old and new, or atleast guys that are half *** social. I'm not totally sure about the matter, but I do know it was probably a hard descision one they never wanted to make. What I am sure of is that it was not due to fear. (really dude). David, monster. Congradulations. There is never anything wrong with getting loud and a little fist pumping brother. Especially when you log some fist pumping material. Did somebody drop a little Paul Harvey on all of us. If a comitee member reads this , kick him out. Just kidding dude. Anyway its Blue Marlin time see ya'll at TIFT. Good job David, Good tourney fellas, Beetle................Wahhhhhh.


----------



## David Hemphill (Mar 15, 2006)

*OK time to move on.*

I aggree it is time to move on to the next fishing adventure hopefully I will see every one at the Money Shot at Lane Road. That is if your invited!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Be good


----------



## The Boss (Apr 4, 2006)

This goes to the guys or the girls crying, hiding behind their stage names who are talking sh** about my tournament. Todos Locos was established for good people that we know to get out on the waters of PM and have a good time. Im not sure who Jackattack gets his info from but it is far from the truth. You might want to know who you're dealing with before you start trying to state facts about why beetle and the boys were not invited back. I know several guides who hated them days and even weeks before TL4 for being rubber necking followers out on the water (and several means more than I can count on one hand). So if you think you're trying to be cute and sabotage our tournament politically, I'd think again because we could care less if you fish it or not. And I seriously doubt that your smack talking is going to decrease our entries next year. The reason the guys we dont even know (beetle) didnt get an invitation back was because the way they got into TL4 the first time. They called committee member after committee member looking for a loop hole trying to get an invitation. They said they were friends with these guys who we barely knew in the first place until they got the answer they wanted to hear. If it would have been discussed prior to TL4 they would not have had a chance in hell of winning because they wouldnt have been fishing it in the first place. If our tournament means that much to you then Im sorry you can't fish it. If all you have to say are negative comments about TL, remember there are 400 miles of shoreline between Houston and here (and plenty of little tournaments for you to hustle) so go fish somewhere else and leave Todos Locos alone!!!!! 

I thank everyone who fished for a fun and memorable time 

COMMITTEE MEMBER CHAD BUSSE
"yo no tengas miedo"


ps. if you winning our tournament is considered part of your annual income then let us know because we are always looking for a charity to donate to for better sponsors


----------



## gris (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow! That preetty strong.


----------



## Team Maasai SPI (Mar 31, 2006)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ekrysinski (Jan 24, 2006)

and don't do drugs

EK


----------



## David Hemphill (Mar 15, 2006)

*The Todos Locos Rules*

Ok, enough is enough if you have nothing good to say say nothing. Matt right on dude it is your deal so run it the way it should be run. I like it espically if I can keep catching Big Trout and tell Eric my story another 1000 times this year. He will here it at least 200 times this weekend.


----------



## Team Maasai SPI (Mar 31, 2006)

and they are still eatin


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I don't get it. Invitational? Does that mean that if someone comes along from let's say Corpus and thinks he can out fish the competitors that he is not allowed to particpate becuase he is not known the group?

If that's the case it sounds more like a contest among friends than a tournament.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 4, 2006)

Tony in brownsville you hit the nail on the head with your comment. Because that is exactly what our tournament is (FRIENDS). I mean if we wanted people in our tournament that we were unable to trust or had no clue of who you are we would stick with fishing TIFT, PMFT, POCO etc. We put alot of work in TL and the only reason we do it is to get OUR FRIENDS together for a chance to compete, socialize, and possibly win some money. Thats is why I wouldnt put up with the criticism in the previous posts. I hope that clears up some muddy water about TLIFT.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Ok,

I see where you are coming from. Best of wishes and continued success.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I hope knowing David Hemphill would not keep me from being invited next year. LOL


----------



## David Hemphill (Mar 15, 2006)

*Invited Back*

Sow,the only way you might get invited back is bacause you know me!!!
Haaaaaaaaa pass me some more whiskey. 
The Hemp


----------

